# Meet our new hairless boy!!!



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey I finally figured out how to post my own thread. I recently updated my app on my iPhone and couldn't figure it out. Any how here is a pic of our new boy. Hes name is Phantom!! He's sweet and shy but coming around great. I know he's hairless but he is so soft and has like peach fuzz. Anyone know what he would b called. As soon as I get more pics of our cute babies I'll put them up!! 



Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

Very cute! He's a double rex I suppose?


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww very cute  I love those almost hairless peach fuzzies 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep he looks like a peach fuzz rex (Double rex).

I Love his name, kind of like Phantom of the Opera (My favorite musical and movie)


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Those spots on his face are so cute!


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Aww he looks like my double Rex except with spots!! So cute!!


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. Ya maybe he is a double Rex. Hes so cute. Was shy at first but has really started to come around! Such a good boy. I'm going to try and get more pics of him tomorrow. He gets along great w my other boys. They snuggle all the time together in the hammocks I think he's favorite cage mate is Stubby. But they do switch off sleeping w him. 
Have u guys ever notice when u have three or more ratties that although they all get along they do have "best friends" in the cage and hang out w their bffs more then the other cage mates? I think it's so cute learning each and everyone's different personalities!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Stephanie_Hadsall16 (Oct 16, 2012)

I've always wanted to have a hairless rattie. Very cute, though!!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Aw...he is cute beyond words I hope to get a hairless one day too! Enjoy the little guy!!


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

He is adorable! I've always wanted a hairless but never knew where to find one.


----------



## Trinket (Nov 11, 2012)

He is adorable! The spots are very cute. I've never had a double Rex, but I really would like one someday.


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely adorable  he is snuggled in that sweater the same way my charlie likes to curl up in my shawl....


----------

